# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Curitiba/PR



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Onde passar o verão? Na capital menos quente do Brasil!
Cheguei em Curitiba na véspera do natal, com o dia ainda amanhecendo, e nos três dias seguintes consegui conhecer boa parte da cidade, especialmente o centro e seus principais parques. Em geral os dias eram nublados e com temperatura amena, mas as vezes fazia calor.
Aliás vocês sabiam que Curitiba é a terra natal de pessoas famosas como o forista Ice Climber? 









































































Cemitério Alemão




























Bairro São Francisco (Comunidade Polonesa)




































































































Centro


















































































Continua...​


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Belíssima Capital do meu Estado. Adoro Curitiba. Esperando o restante das fotos....


----------



## Reh (Jan 28, 2009)

Desde criança eu sonho demais em morar em Curitiba. Meus tios se mudaram pra capital em 93 e desde então eu vou praticamente todo mês. Pra mim, a cidade não tem defeito nenhum - talvez a falta de sol kkkk

As fotos estão lindas


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Oxi Rekarte! E voce esperou quase um ano todo pra postar as fotos?
Que desperdício! haha Fotos tao bonitas!
Mas antes tarde do que nunca! haha

Andou pra caramba hein


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Andou pelo Alto da Glória e mostrou algumas ruas pouco conhecidas, gostei de ver. As fotos ficaram muito boas, esperando mais.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom Rekarte. Ri muito da parte do famoso AHHAHAHAHA

E poxa, espero que tenha ido na Arena. Só fotos do Couto me deixarão decepcionados.

Abc!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Rekarte, tuas viagens rendem boas fotos! 

CWB é terra de três queridos (dindo, [email protected] e Ice), além de ser linda! 

Tem mais fotos?

bjks pra ti


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Rekarte, tuas viagens rendem boas fotos!
> 
> CWB é terra de três queridos (dindo, [email protected] e Ice), além de ser linda!
> 
> ...


E se eu disse que passei a me interessar por Pinda só por causa de uma querida?!  

Mas quem é dindo? [ciúmes! kkk ]


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Curitiba é linda, ainda que seja redundante dizer isto.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Jdolci said:


> Oxi Rekarte! E voce esperou quase um ano todo pra postar as fotos?
> Que desperdício! haha Fotos tao bonitas!
> Mas antes tarde do que nunca! haha
> 
> Andou pra caramba hein


Preguiça para redimensionar as fotos, upar e criar os threads rs

E andei mesmo, boa parte do percurso fiz a pé hehe



Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom Rekarte. Ri muito da parte do famoso AHHAHAHAHA
> 
> E poxa, espero que tenha ido na Arena. Só fotos do Couto me deixarão decepcionados.
> 
> Abc!


Não vi nem a Arena da Baixada nem o Durival de Brito, só o Couto Pereira 



Déa_ said:


> Rekarte, tuas viagens rendem boas fotos!
> 
> CWB é terra de três queridos (dindo, [email protected] e Ice), além de ser linda!
> 
> ...


Tem mto mais fotos, Déa! :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Jardim Botânico


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> E se eu disse que passei a me interessar por Pinda só por causa de uma querida?!
> 
> Mas quem é dindo? [ciúmes! kkk ]


Oh, [email protected]:hug:

Sabe que mora no meu coraçãozinho, né? 

E dindo é o nosso modera daí...rs..meu dindo!

Bjks, migo!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mostre mais se tiver, Rekarte!

Curitiba é demais. É organizada sem ser tediosa.

Parabéns!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Tem muito mais ainda! continue voltando aqui 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Duas coisas que me chamaram atenção em Curitiba:*

1 - Tem muitos haitianos na cidade, eles ficam aos monte ali perto da igreja matriz

2 - Os curitibanos gostam de cuidar do corpo, sempre via os curitibanos nas ruas e nos parques se exercitando, seja com corrida, bicicleta, andando ou praticando qualquer outra atividade física, isso desbanca o mito de que são nas cidades praianas que as pessoas se preocupam mais com o corpo


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pela tua observação 2 eu nao sou curitibano HAHAHAHA. Brincadeira


To curtindo as fotos Rekarte. PArabéns


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Ótimos registros. Parabéns!


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> E se eu disse que passei a me interessar por Pinda só por causa de uma querida?!
> 
> Mas quem é dindo? [ciúmes! kkk ]


hahah Ciumento!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Lindas fotos de Curitiba, Rekarte! Aliás, impossível uma cidade dessas sair feia em fotos, rsrs


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

A poderosa JdolciCity.

Curitiba dispensa comentários, melhor metrópole S2.

Parabéns pelas fotos .

PS: O Ice é Capixaba. Eu sei que ele nasceu em Curitiba


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Ele até pode ser capixaba mas nasceu em Curitiba


----------

